# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Rugby

## crazyjkh

Who loves rugby? i do and have supported England forever! bit disappointing in the 6 nations but some good games. What does everyone else think? rugby is better than football becuase the guys don't fall down and cry at the slightest knock which i assure you they do in football!

----------


## pie_man

ooooooooh!!!!
Rugby is a game for frustrated bullies who go around chopping each other (educated bullies) and football is for uneducated bullies (generally speaking). But footballers are some of the best actors in the world - especially the divers!!!
All said and done we should love each other as human beings and not tribal hooligans..... I would like to rant on .... and on ..... and on .....

----------

